# Google lança ferramentas para explorar os oceanos



## abrantes (3 Fev 2009 às 10:11)

*Google lança ferramenta para explorar oceanos*


Novo aplicativo do Google Earth mostra molusco na costa da Austrália
A ferramenta traz informações sobre a fauna marinha
A partir desta segunda-feira, internautas do mundo inteiro poderão visitar e mergulhar virtualmente no oceano. Pelo menos é o que promete uma nova ferramenta lançada pela Google.

Chamada de Ocean in Google Earth, a ferramenta é a grande atração da nova versão do Google Earth, o programa gratuito que permite a visualização do mundo a partir de mapas, dados e imagens tiradas por satélites e aviões.

Ela combina imagens e mapas dos relevos oceânicos com material cedido por cientistas e oceanógrafos, para, segundo o Google, "permitir que usuários explorem algumas das partes mais difíceis de alcançar do mundo".

VejaAssista à reportagem

Os oceanos cobrem mais de 70% da superfície do planeta, mas acredita-se que apenas cerca de 5% de sua vasta extensão tenham sido explorados pelo homem.

Vulcões submersos

Os internautas poderão “nadar ao redor de vulcões submersos, assistir a vídeos sobre espécies marinhas exóticas, ler sobre navios naufragados nas redondezas e contribuir com fotos e vídeos de localidades favoritas para mergulhar e surfar”.

Com o Ocean in Google Earth, lançado em um suntuoso evento com participação de cientistas e personalidades ligados à defesa do meio ambiente, como o ex-vice-presidente americano Al Gore, a Google faz mais um passo importante rumo ao ambicioso objetivo de disponibilizar online uma representação completa da Terra.

A ferramenta vem recebendo muitos elogios da comunidade científica e de ativistas do meio ambiente, por permitir uma compreensão maior dos mares e de sua importância na vida e no futuro do planeta.

“Não consigo ver uma forma mais eficiente de conscientizar as pessoas e inspirar o amor pelo coração azul do planeta”, disse a oceanógrafa da National Geographic Society Sylvia Earle, uma das principais consultoras do projeto.

“Pela primeira vez, todos, desde crianças curiosas até cientistas renomados, poderão ver o mundo com novo olhos”, disse ela.

Para Ed Hill, diretor do Centro Oceanográfico Britânico, “entender o papel dos oceanos no aquecimento global será nosso maior desafio nos próximos anos...Com o Ocean, qualquer pessoa poderá ter acesso ao trabalho de nossos cientistas, criando uma conscientização mais ampla sobre as questões que envolvem a vida marinha”.

Segundo a Google, o Ocean oferecerá vários segmentos de conteúdo fornecido por alguns dos principais cientistas e grupos de pesquisa do mundo.

Estes segmentos permitirão que os internautas, entre outras coisas, acompanhem o movimento de animais “marcados” com rastreadores, acessem vídeos e fotos do arquivo do famoso explorador dos mares Jean-Jacques Cousteau e possam acompanhar o histórico, em imagens, do impacto da ação do homem sobre determinados ecossistemas

Fonte:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/reporterbbc/story/2009/02/090202_google_oceanostp.shtml


----------



## abrantes (3 Fev 2009 às 10:15)

+ do mesmo,....

Google Ocean desperta seu Jacques Cousteau interno

02 Feb

Escrito por Renata Mesquita, Blogueira Convidada em Downloads, Fun Stuff, Google, Notí*cias, Tecnologia

artico

O anúncio feito pelo Google nesta segundona calorenta é um prato cheio para viciados na National Geographic, Discovery e afins. Ao chegar na sua versão 5.0 (a última era 4.3), o Google Earth ganhou a funcionalidade Ocean que - adivinha?? - traz informações sobre os mares e oceanos do nosso planeta. Nada mais justo, já que eles cobrem mais de 70% da superfície da Terra.

Tirando o fato de as imagens serem geradas por sonar, e não por satélite (e, por isso, não dá para ver as ondas nem os peixinhos, uma vez que elas não são fotos), esse novo recurso traz um monte de coisas bacanas pra fazer. Como bem disse o Felix Ximenes, diretor de comunicação do Google para o Brasil, dá bem para perder um final de semana (se não mais) xeretando em todo o conteúdo que agora está disponível no software. (fotos + video depois do clique)

Bom, primeiro dá para ver como é o terreno abaixo da superfície do mar - descobrir onde estão as placas tectônicas, as fendas problemáticas (aquelas responsáveis por maremotos e tsunamis), os precipícios, as cordilheiras submersas em que apenas as pontinhas estão para fora, formando as ilhas (é, elas não estão boiando no meio do oceano, ao contrário do que se possa imaginar às vezes). Isso é o básico.

Por causa de parceiros, incluindo aí os usuários, a ferramenta traz informações como os points de surfe e mergulho em todo o mundo, zonas onde a vida marinha já foi devastada, os principais naufrágios de navios e submarinos - sabia que um submarino nazista foi afundado bem pertinho da costa do Rio de Janeiro durante a II Guerra? Muitas dessas informações são complementadas por fotos e vídeos, o que é bem legal, principalmente nos conteúdos inseridos pela Fundação Jacques Cousteau, BBC e pela National Geographic, que por um acaso foi a parceira na criação do Google Ocean. “O que é legal é que informações que antes só estavam disponíveis para oceanógrafos agora podem ser acessadas por todo mundo”, comentou Ximenes.

E é aquela coisa, né? Diversos graus de visualização, inclusive submersa, que é onde a coisa perde um pouco da graça devido às imagens serem originadas por sonar - você pode ver a topografia direitinho, mas apenas isso. Em compensação, o Google fechou parcerias com empresas especializadas em animal tracking, que é aquele lance de colocar um chip GPS em tubarões, tartarugas marinhas, baleias etc e segui-los por um determinado período de tempo. Nesse recurso, dá para saber como o bichinho se comporta, que tipo de rota ele faz…

Outra coisa bacana do novo Google Earth não tem nada a ver com água: é um recurso do tipo “antes e depois” para a visualização de alguns lugares da Terra. Esse sim reúne o que há de imagens de satélite coletadas através dos anos. Para exemplificar, eles mostraram Nova Orleans antes e depois do Katrina e imagens desde 1948 de onde hoje se encontra o Googleplex, mostrando sua transformação de uma grande fazenda em um enorme complexo empresarial.

A aproximação com parceiros de conteúdo no Brasil começa agora. Então, o que dá para ver em nossa costa é basicamente aquilo que interessa ao resto do mundo. Fernando de Noronha está lá, nítido e cheio de informações. Mas não há citação sobre os naufrágios em Florianópolis ou Ilhabela, por enquanto. Nada que os usuários do Google Earth e sua fome de colaboração não devam resolver rapidinho.


Fonte:
http://zumo.uol.com.br/2009/02/02/google-ocean-desperta-o-jacques-cousteau-interno-de-cada-um/


----------

